# Am I Seriously the Only One Here Who Believes what I Believe?



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2019)

I know that some of my beliefs are very esoteric, and that does not bother me, but what does bother me is that very few other users on this forum seem to share my beliefs. This forum has thousands of members, so, statistically speaking, there should be at least several other members who share my beliefs, but, if there are such users, here, I have not met them.

            What does everyone else? Am I seriously the only user here who believes what I believe, or are there other users here who share my beliefs?


----------



## Sequester (May 4, 2019)

what do you believe??


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2019)

Sequester said:


> what do you believe??



Some of the esoteric beliefs that I have are that the world is overpopulated (and, therefore, something must be done about it), that people should not be given any awards that they did not earn (i.e., people should not be allowed to collect welfare if they do not contribute to society), that age automatically confers respect and authority, that birth order among siblings matters, that children should not be coddled, that people who were oppressed in the past, but no longer are, should stop being upset about what happened to them in the past, and that monogamy is a ridiculous and outdated concept.

I am certain that I shall have more beleifs to post, so I shall post them as I remember them.


----------



## Sequester (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Some of the esoteric beliefs that I have are that the world is overpopulated (and, therefore, something must be done about it), that people should not be given any awards that they did not earn (i.e., people should not be allowed to collect welfare if they do not contribute to society), that age automatically confers respect and authority, that birth order among siblings matters, that children should not be coddled, that people who were oppressed in the past, but no longer are, should stop being upset about what happened to them in the past, and that monogamy is a ridiculous and outdated concept.
> 
> I am certain that I shall have more beleifs to post, so I shall post them as I remember them.



ok let me digest this n i will get back to you


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Cheeky (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> people should not be given any awards that they did not earn (i.e., people should not be allowed to collect welfare if they do not contribute to society).


Welfare is in no way a "reward". Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2019)

Anyway the reason is because you, DDJ, are simply stuck at a pre-teen mindset.  Everyone here was able to move past that and progress like normal people, or were just smarter than that.


----------



## Ashi (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Some of the esoteric beliefs that I have are that the world is overpopulated (and, therefore, something must be done about it), that people should not be given any awards that they did not earn (i.e., people should not be allowed to collect welfare if they do not contribute to society), that age automatically confers respect and authority, that birth order among siblings matters, that children should not be coddled, that people who were oppressed in the past, but no longer are, should stop being upset about what happened to them in the past, and that monogamy is a ridiculous and outdated concept.
> 
> I am certain that I shall have more beleifs to post, so I shall post them as I remember them.


Yeah there’s a lot here that I either disagree with or just don’t think are as black and white as you make them out to be


I’ll go into detail when I feel like it... or not idk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheeky (May 4, 2019)

Let's see;





DemonDragonJ said:


> Some of the esoteric beliefs that I have are that the world is overpopulated (and, therefore, something must be done about it),


Not something I know enough about, but I've heard the "population bomb" is kind of a myth and that these things naturally sort themselves out? Some parts of the world are dealing with declining population rates, after all. Personally I don't know enough about it.



DemonDragonJ said:


> that people should not be given any awards that they did not earn (i.e., people should not be allowed to collect welfare if they do not contribute to society),


I would have agreed with this but your example is terrible. I thought you were talking about bribery, lobbying or participation trophies, shit like that. How fucking sheltered and insulated do you have to be to think welfare is an award for a lack of contribution?

I think the basic point of a country is to protect its citizens, and that welfare is an example of that protection.


DemonDragonJ said:


> that age automatically confers respect and authority,


It's a decent starting point, I guess. I'd give up my seat for an old lady on the bus, if that's what you mean. Don't know what you mean by "Authority". Personally I think you have to take each person as an individual. I wouldn't take shit from somebody just because they're older than me and I wouldn't dismiss someone solely because they're younger than me.

Just because somebody's lived longer than you they deserve to be treated better? To me that sounds like a contradiction of your last belief that people shouldn't be awarded for things they haven't earned.



DemonDragonJ said:


> that birth order among siblings matters,


Again this would be a decent starting point for most things, like traditions and shit. But every family is different and sometimes the younger sibling might be the better one to have in charge of something. This also sounds like an example of "awarding" the older sibling for something they haven't earned.



DemonDragonJ said:


> that children should not be coddled,


Pretty much agree.


DemonDragonJ said:


> that people who were oppressed in the past, *but no longer are*, should stop being upset about what happened to them in the past,


I guess I agree with this? You'd need to explain yourself more. The bolded is an important distinction to make.


DemonDragonJ said:


> that monogamy is a ridiculous and outdated concept.


It's human nature.


DemonDragonJ said:


> I am certain that I shall have more beleifs to post, so I shall post them as I remember them.



So far I'd say you have a weirdly black and white, quite naïve view of the world. Even this need to find people who agree with you is an example of that. Your beliefs seem quite rigid to me and don't take into account the individualities of people.


----------



## Drake (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Am I seriously the only user here who believes what I believe, or are there other users here who share my beliefs?



Out of curiosity, let's see...



DemonDragonJ said:


> the world is overpopulated (and, therefore, something must be done about it)



Pretty sure most experts would disagree with you there, so that's not an issue of people just disagreeing with your subjective beliefs. But in places where overpopulation is/was an issue, there have been policies like the One Child Policy that have tried to make changes. Also space colonization will hopefully take care of this problem if it arises in the future. 



> that people should not be given any awards that they did not earn (i.e., people should not be allowed to collect welfare if they do not contribute to society)



Most people do believe this, though.



> that age automatically confers respect and authority, that birth order among siblings matters



I will give you that these two seem like unpopular opinions. Personally I agree with you, but only on the surface. I may respect an older person initially, but they can quickly lose their respect if they prove to be undeserving of it. Age =/= competence.



> that children should not be coddled



Most people believe this too.



> that people who were oppressed in the past, but no longer are, should stop being upset about what happened to them in the past



I guess this is an unpopular opinion too. But as people have told you in your other thread, if the current descendants of those people are still suffering from the effects of that oppression, then they have every right to remain upset.



> monogamy is a ridiculous and outdated concept.



Stop watching harem anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know that some of my beliefs are very esoteric, and that does not bother me, but what does bother me is that very few other users on this forum seem to share my beliefs. This forum has thousands of members, so, statistically speaking, there should be at least several other members who share my beliefs, but, if there are such users, here, I have not met them.
> 
> What does everyone else? Am I seriously the only user here who believes what I believe, or are there other users here who share my beliefs?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2019)

By the way, this thread is not for discussing the viewpoints, themselves; it is for discussing the improbability of no one here sharing those viewpoints.



Cheeky said:


> So far I'd say you have a weirdly black and white, quite naïve view of the world. *Even this need to find people who agree with you is an example of that.* Your beliefs seem quite rigid to me and don't take into account the individualities of people.



I like people who are similar to myself; I have no trouble admitting that, and I am certain that that is also true for nearly every person in the world.


----------



## Island (May 4, 2019)

I've dispelled the "world is overpopulated" myth several times for you already. We are not at carrying capacity and will not be at carrying capacity anytime soon.

As for the rest of your beliefs, a lot of them come down to empathy. Some people are less empathetic than others, and you seem to be one of those people.

That's not a bad thing, per se, but I think it's worth examining whether or not that's true.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not appreciate you saying that, because my pre-teen years are far behind me; I am now thirty-one years of age, I have been working a 40-hour-per-week job since 2017, I pay a variety of bills, and generally have all the responsibilities of an adult.


Yeah its a shame, but that's what your views show.  You see the world as a child does.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Yeah its a shame, but that's what your views show.  You see the world as a child does.



How many children do you know, at this present time?



Island said:


> I've dispelled the "world is overpopulated" myth several times for you already. We are not at carrying capacity and will not be at carrying capacity anytime soon.



Then how do you explain the fact that houses are so expensive, that very few companies are willing to give their employees benefits, and that each successive generation since the baby boomers has had an increasingly difficult time achieving financial stability and setting up retirement funds?


----------



## Yamato (May 4, 2019)

Some people do have similar beliefs, but not all and especially for not all the points you've mentioned.


----------



## Island (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Then how do you explain the fact that houses are so expensive


Land is limited. Good land is even more limited. That doesn't mean there's too little land, however.



DemonDragonJ said:


> [...] that very few companies are willing to give their employees benefits, and that each successive generation since the baby boomers has had an increasingly difficult time achieving financial stability and setting up retirement funds?


These are economics questions that would take away too long to explain, and you could probably find better answers on Google. I'm sure there's a Subreddit for economics questions or something.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How many children do you know, at this present time?




Not even sure how to answer this.


----------



## Ashi (May 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Not even sure how to answer this.


I mean It’s a deflection so I wouldn’t bother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (May 4, 2019)

Republican.exe activated


----------



## Snowless (May 4, 2019)

I'll bite. Sometimes I wonder if this is all one big, elaborate troll attempt.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Some of the esoteric beliefs that I have are that the world is overpopulated (and, therefore, something must be done about it),



This is vague. What needs to be done about it?
Hard to know if I agree with you, if you're not specific.
I think it's an issue of capitalistic economies, "communist" government, despots, and colonial vestiges all creating power imbalances which can be exploited. It's more an issue of resource allocation than anything.

I also have faith in science to ameliorate problems caused by overpopulation.
The "carrying capacity" of Earth keeps getting larger as science progresses.



DemonDragonJ said:


> that people should not be given any awards that they did not earn (i.e., people should not be allowed to collect welfare if they do not contribute to society),



Not letting them collect welfare would never give them the chance to ever contribute. It would impede class mobility and probably worsen the homelessness epidemic. Just because a few people abuse a system, you shouldn't get rid of it entirely.

I'm also not well-versed in the psychology of encouragement, though, and I can't tell you whether it's more beneficial to give people symbolic awards or not. (Welfare doesn't fall into this category)



DemonDragonJ said:


> that age automatically confers respect and authority,



Is this respect not an unearned award? They got it just from participating in life. Seems very contradictory with your last point.



DemonDragonJ said:


> that birth order among siblings matters,



In what way? Again, really vague. The psychology of birth order is at least partly pop psychology and it's my understanding that scientists are shying away from it.



DemonDragonJ said:


> that children should not be coddled,



This is too vague to respond to specifically, but the detriment of spanking your kids, for example, is well-documented.
Coddling them too much would probably inhibit their mental development somewhat, but it's hard to draw a line of what is and isn't acceptable.



DemonDragonJ said:


> that people who were oppressed in the past, but no longer are, should stop being upset about what happened to them in the past,



Wildly naive statement. The effects of years of discrimination don't go away as soon as the discrimination stops. We're not talking about the English's view on Northern Europeans in the year 1200.
We're talking about system, policy-driven discrimination that ended 50-60 years ago and persists into today.



DemonDragonJ said:


> and that monogamy is a ridiculous and outdated concept.



You may not like it personally, but it's evolutionarily and historically understandable.


I can agree that children shouldn't be excessively coddled, but excessive is the operative word. There might be some merit to not giving people awards they didn't earn and that we need to do something about our current population, such as reallocate wealth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snowless (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> By the way, this thread is not for discussing the viewpoints, themselves; it is for discussing the improbability of no one here sharing those viewpoints.



There's not much to talk about, there.
Yes, most people won't agree with you.
Yes, some people will.

That's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know that some of my beliefs are very esoteric, and that does not bother me, but what does bother me is that very few other users on this forum seem to share my beliefs. This forum has thousands of members, so, statistically speaking, there should be at least several other members who share my beliefs, but, if there are such users, here, I have not met them.
> 
> What does everyone else? Am I seriously the only user here who believes what I believe, or are there other users here who share my beliefs?


Made today?! I could've sworn I've seen this topic from you before.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T, I should have been more specific; how can you make a comparison between my behavior and that of a child if you do not personally know any children? Please do not say that you were once a child, because children do not have the experience to know the difference between how children adn adults perceive the world.


Because things that most adults would know and have experienced, you don't and haven't.  Saying things like "flamethrowers should be legal for everyone", "first borns should get inheritance", and "animals shouldn't be cared for" are things that an 11 year old would say.  Once people grow up they don't say childish things like that because they learned its foolish and selfish.


----------



## Snowless (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> People should be encouraged to have fewer children, and, while this may be controversial, such messages should be targeted at areas with higher birth rates, less economic and technological development, and lower rates of education.



I think this circumvents the root of the problem. It's not the population size, but our global priorities.




DemonDragonJ said:


> Welfare was just one issue to which I was referring with that point; I was also referring to how CEO's have salaries that are dozens or even hundreds of times greater than those of ordinary employees; that is pure unadulterated greed.



Well, I agree with your second point. And I think many would. A lot of CEOs got really bad press from giving themselves big bonuses the year the housing market collapsed.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I am referring to "helicopter parents," who constantly hover over their children and control every aspect of their children's lives, to parents who attempt to conceal negative aspects of life, such as death and warfare, from their children, and also to parents who attempt to remove all obstacles to their children's success, thereby preventing them from developing the skills necessary to function independently and endure difficulties and failures.



I agree with this point and I think most would.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I do sympathize with African Americans and native Americans, but, if a random African American or native American displayed anger toward a random Caucasian simply because Caucasians in the past treated their ancestors poorly, that would not be acceptable; I am referring to people such as Erik Killmonger from _Black Panther,_ who hated _all_ Caucasians, simply because _some_ Caucasians treated _some_ Africans poorly. His grievances were legitimate, but his actions were acts of terrorism, unquestionably.



I mean, I still feel like you're downplaying the severity of the situation, but this isn't a super controversial opinion, either.
I feel like you purposefully packaged it as one, though.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I must disagree, because there are plenty of stories from ancient Greece and the Bible about men with multiple female partners; also, in modern media, it is far more frequent that a man becomes angry over the possibility of his female partner being unfaithful to him than a woman becomes angry over the possibility of her male partner being unfaithful toward her, so I feel that monogamy is simply a way to keep women subordinate to men, while the men have total authority over the women.



I think I fail to understand why it makes women subservient to men and not vice versa. If anything, I would think it creates a sense of obligation on the part of the man that might otherwise not be there, as the burden of childbirth is on the woman.


----------



## Snowless (May 4, 2019)

Sorry, Mider, didn't mean to tag you in that.


----------



## Snowless (May 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How many times have people committed acts of violence due to jealousy? That is because most people are raised with the idea that a person can love only a single person at a time; if polygamy and polyamory became mainstream, there would be far less jealousy in the world, and far fewer acts of violence committed due to jealousy.



Maybe it's socialized.
Or maybe it's human nature.
Probably some blend.


----------



## Sunrider (May 5, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> that the world is overpopulated (and, therefore, something must be done about it),


Factually, provably false and has been debunked_ at least_ twice.


> that people should not be given any awards that they did not earn (i.e., people should not be allowed to collect welfare if they do not contribute to society),


Sounds nice but who is it you think are getting awards they didn't earn?

The _overwhelming majority_ of welfare recipients work, by the way. 


> that age automatically confers respect and authority,


Donald Trump is in his 70s. You telling me he deserves respect?


> that birth order among siblings matters,


Matter of personal circumstances, I guess. I don't think my mother would have been right to put me in charge of my siblings if I was immature.


> that children should not be coddled,


Again, statement sounds nice but I'm wondering what you consider coddling.


> that people who were oppressed in the past, but no longer are, should stop being upset about what happened to them in the past,


This is shit I usually hear racists say.


> and that monogamy is a ridiculous and outdated concept.


I've fucked with women I was perfectly fine sharing with others (and were fine sharing me), and been with women I absolutely could not share with others. Maybe different relationship types work for different people?

If your beliefs seem like outliers, it might be owing to the fact they are kinda shitty. Instead of whining that there aren't others like you, maybe you should inquire into why others believe different and examine whether yours are flawed. You like to present yourself as this rational voice but I'm not seeing a lot of self-awareness or self-reflection here, which doesn't seem terribly rational (as Victorian-colonial as that concept is).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Some of the esoteric beliefs that I have are that the world is overpopulated (and, therefore, something must be done about it),


People who spout that shit, always believe they are excluded from needing to go. What makes you so special?


----------



## Sunrider (May 5, 2019)

And lol 'esoteric' as if you're among the few in history to hold some sacred ideal. 

Population control is called 'Malthusian' for a reason, conservatives have been crying about welfare, screaming _'racism is over,'_ old people been saying _'mind your elders'_ and patriarchs been raising their kids harsh for centuries before you came along. 

Your perspectives are actually kinda gauche, you just sound mad that your circle ain't buying it. 


RemChu said:


> People who spout that shit, always believe they are excluded from needing to go. What makes you so special?


For real, if you're offering population control, does this mean you're willing to put you and everyone you know on the chopping block?


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2019)

Dude has a Jesus avatar, yet wants poor people to die and for the human race to be reduced. In your ideal world, you would not exist DDJ, you do realize that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> People who spout that shit, always believe they are excluded from needing to go. What makes you so special?





Sunrider said:


> For real, if you're offering population control, does this mean you're willing to put you and everyone you know on the chopping block?



I work a 40-hour-per-week job that pays income tax, I volunteer at my church and local food pantry, and I gradated from college with a GPA of 3.85 out of 4.0, so I do, in fact, believe that I would be spared. It is only people who make no meaningful contribution to society whom I wish to deny the benefits of society.



Sunrider said:


> Your perspectives are actually kinda gauche, you just sound mad that your circle ain't buying it.



Of course I am, I admit that; why would I not be?


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is that the case? How do I not qualify?


You have autism. Pretty sure in your ideal world they wouldn't invest in the ABA therapy necessary to make you a productive member of society. 

...As soon as you talk about over population and stuff it's pretty much eugenics and deciding who you want around. Meaning people with disabilities etc. are going to be euthanized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2019)

Also you are thirty and live with your parents...doesn't that make you dependent on others?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sunrider (May 5, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I work a 40-hour-per-week job that pays income tax, I volunteer at my church and local food pantry, and I gradated from college with a GPA of 3.85 out of 4.0, so I do, in fact, believe that I would be spared. It is only people who make no meaningful contribution to society whom I wish to deny the benefits of society.


Oh, so you're _just_ a laborer. You don't make any executive decisions, own any means of production, or innovate any new technologies. 

You sound pretty disposable.


----------



## Owl (May 5, 2019)

_*[snip]*_



> that people should not be given any awards that they did not earn (i.e., people should not be allowed to collect welfare if they do not contribute to society),



This is dumb because there are actual people out there who came from peasant backgrounds and they work their asses off more than we do but they still can't get a break. You should feel bad.



> that age automatically confers respect and authority,



No, fuck that shit.

Respect, sure, I believe that _EVERYONE_ regardless of their age should be treated with respect, unless they don't deserve it. People shouldn't have to earn other's respect. That's some boomer, third world bullshit.



> that birth order among siblings matters,



I'm an only child, so.

_*[snip]*_



> that people who were oppressed in the past, but no longer are, should stop being upset about what happened to them in the past,



They have the right to be upset the same way you have the right to be upset about them being upset.



> and that monogamy is a ridiculous and outdated concept.



I agree with you on this one.



> I am certain that I shall have more beleifs to post, so I shall post them as I remember them.



Probably don't want to hear about them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 5, 2019)

It is now fairly obvious to me that no one shall agree with me on these issues, so I shall ask the moderators to close this thread (and it would be very useful if I had the ability to do that, myself, so that I did not need to continually ask them to do it, for me).


----------



## Moritsune (May 5, 2019)

Closed at request of OP


----------

